# Photoshop Help



## Cynicize (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm trying to install the Photoshop tryout, but I keep getting dialog boxes that open up when I hit set up, then setup closes. The dialog boxes are:
".\AutoPlay\main.ini"
"Main_File_Version"
"Product_Registry_Parent"
"Product_Registry_Key"

Any idea what's wrong? I mean...I've never had a problem before with installing software that "requires" an Intel processor...

On the Adobe site it lists these as the minimum requirements:
Intel® Xeon™, Xeon Dual, Intel Centrino™, or Pentium® III or 4 processor
Microsoft® Windows® 2000 with Service Pack 4, or Windows XP with Service Pack 1 or 2
320MB of RAM (384MB recommended)
650MB of available hard-disk space
1,024x768 monitor resolution with 16-bit video card
CD-ROM drive


I have:

AMD Athlon 64 3500+ processor
Windows XP Pro w/SP2
120GB Hard drive with 102GB space
1,024x768 monitor resolution with 256-bit video card
DVD-ROM drive


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I have PhotoShop CS running, but I'll give this a try on my rigs.


----------



## XZanE (Nov 20, 2004)

Cynicize said:


> I'm trying to install the Photoshop tryout, but I keep getting dialog boxes that open up when I hit set up, then setup closes. The dialog boxes are:
> ".\AutoPlay\main.ini"
> "Main_File_Version"
> "Product_Registry_Parent"
> ...



i think that could be the problem it appears that PS isn't linking it for somereason idea why did you try re-downloading it then try installing again? try that and see what happens.


----------

